# Suspension sag '87 Hardbody truck



## truckvader (Jan 5, 2005)

I have an '87 Hardbody 4x4. Truck sags to left (driver's side). I've had the torsion bars adjusted in the past, but a mechanic (non-Nissan) said I might have to have the leaf springs re-arced to totally fix the sagging effect.
Any advice/ideas welcome...

Also thinking of upgrading front end to a dual shock set-up.
Anyone know of a good brand?
What about the steering stabilizer shock? Currently I don't have one.
Would this reduce the float effect when I hit hard bumps?
Also annoyed that my truck seems to need front end alignment at least once a year.

Thanks.


----------

